# 38 week update



## MrsCLH (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, quick update, been to clinic today, they are happy with me, still getting the odd hypo but nothing serious. Had an internal exam and cervix is soft but not soft enough to induce before the end of the week when I am still ok to go a little bit longer so induction booked for Saturday evening at 7pm!! They said they do it in the evening cos chances are it will be a while before anything happens so best to try and get a full nights sleep. Bit apprehensive cos hubby wont be able to stay with me after 9pm.

In other news the house move has gone well, we are both knackered but Matt has been amazing and worked so hard to get us straight that I can have a nice rest for the next few days now.

Will keep u posted as and when I can.

Mrs H xxxxx


----------



## margie (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad that the house move went well and that hopefully you will get a few days rest before the baby arrives.  

Will be thinking of you at the weekend  - good luck.


----------



## rachelha (Sep 14, 2011)

Glad everything is going so well for you.  

It took my induction over 36 hours to work.  So make sure you take a magazine, game or something with you to keep you mind off things.  My hubby went home the first night i was in, but they let him stay the second night.

Glad the house move went well.  Not long until you meet your little one now!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update, really pleased to hear that all is going well and that you are now esconced in your grand new residence!  Fingers crossed for you that all goes smoothly


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! And thanks Rachel - they said as much at the hospital, so going to head out to the supermarket later and stock up on magazines cos I never normally buy them, will be a nice treat. Better treat hubby to a golf mag as well if he's going to be waiting around too.

Just pottering round the house this morning, putting stuff away but trying not to do to much and trying not to think about weekend too much either!!

Xx


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 14, 2011)

You have got us all sitting on edge of our seats !                                Good luck for weekend !


----------



## sugarfreerach (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah the gels worked to soften my cervix, and the consultant could then reach my waters to break them.  I had contraction like pains with th 2nd gel but they werent real labour pains.  I had pethidine as it was half 10 at night then and they went away and consultant broke waters the next morning. once she broke my waters though I delivered him within 2 hours so be aware of that.  

Enjoy your last few days of pregnancy xx


----------



## Monkey (Sep 14, 2011)

Exciting news! What a good idea to start inductions late in the day tho. I went in at 9am, first prostin at 11am, and nothing much happened til 5pm, so having that chance to sleep in the early stages would be so good.

It might not be as long as you think tho - I was induced at 38+1, and from first prostin to C being delivered was only 18hrs. In that time, I got to 10cm, pushed for 2hrs and had a section, so you might be surprised!


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 14, 2011)

Congratulations on the move and best of luck for Saturday  xxx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 14, 2011)

Great that you're settled in the new house in time. Best of luck for Saturday, I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2011)

Pleased to hear your in your new home, may you have many happy years there hun ,good luck for Saturday.


----------



## tracyp (Sep 14, 2011)

Mrs clh glad all ok good luck will soon be all systems go.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you mrs clh xxx


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2011)

Mrs I hope everything is going well x thinking of you


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hope everything goes okay for you today  

Not long now! xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2011)

Me too! Hope things are going/have gone well for you today


----------



## rachelha (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you, hope all has gone smoothly.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2011)

No news is good news.

She'll be back in stereo when she's ready!


----------



## pinkemz (Sep 19, 2011)

Hope you are well and that you will have some good news for us soon


----------



## beckyp (Sep 19, 2011)

OMG...I just logged on quickly to find out how/where you are and have read your news.  I didn't realise that it's come round so quick!

I hope everything ran smoothly for you...so excited for you!


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 22, 2011)

I hope everything went well over the weekend for you and that the induction didn't take too long


----------



## rachelha (Sep 23, 2011)

Just wondering how you all are.  I hope you are so busy with the new arrival you have not managed to get on here.  Looking forward to some piccies when you have a chance.


----------

